# European Football Championships 2016



## synthpunk (Jun 9, 2016)

http://www.independent.co.uk/sport/...his-summers-football-tournament-a7068731.html


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 10, 2016)

I generally support The Netherlands in international football tournaments. I see the the English supporters have more or less destroyed central Marseilles and that's even before the game today.

Tonights game. Could be a draw or England just might edge it. But this English team aren't great let's face it. In fact they haven't been any good for 50 years. Sky television has more or less destroyed the English league so there can be no complaints if they happen to lose to Russia.


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 11, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I generally support The Netherlands in international football tournaments.



Sadly, we don't take part this year....

I was skeptical about this tournament, to many low-quality teams taking part. But now it has begun I'm still quite excited about some games. I'm curious how good Belgium and England really are.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 11, 2016)

That's why I said generally. :(

Well I can tell you that Belgium and England are crap. Which probably means they will both meet in the final.

Incidentally, do you know why I support The Netherlands in international fuzzball?


----------



## Jetzer (Jun 11, 2016)

You like orange?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes and because the supporters all stick together and don't act with abnormal behaviour and trash the place. Also, because they were the best team in many world cups and were cheated by dirty filthy trash referees and linesman that were taking bribes.


----------



## muk (Jun 12, 2016)

Anybody seen switzerland vs Albania? Not that you missed much if you haven't, with exception of Yann Sommer's performance. Probably the best keeper of the tournament. Why is he still playing for Gladbach?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 12, 2016)

I didn't see it. I watched the England game and waited for the inevitable to occur. The fact that it occurs with one minute of extra time to go is neither here nor there to me. Seen that a million times. Could almost bet on it. It's no good these inarticulate football pundits talking shit, saying how wonderful the England team played. They played against a bunch of donkeys and couldn't finish. That makes them average. Wales on the other hand did it right. They played ugly and finished the game off.
I only watch international football. Watching club football is like having a terminal illness imo.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 13, 2016)

No one team has looked dominant yet with many of the lesser teams playing tough defensively and for one of the 3rd place advancement spots. Lets hope the fan violence goes away but England and Russia play very close to each other this week.


----------



## muk (Jun 17, 2016)

Very true. The current rule with the best 3rd placed proceeding to the knockout stage certainly doesn't help producing spectacular football. Maybe it will be different for the last round of group games.
An interesting observation for me so far is that the underdogs generally hold up very well against the favored teams, but often times in the end they still loose. Peculiarly, the best game of the EM to watch so far for me has been Switzerland - Romania. And Italy - Belgium was a great watch too, especially with Antonio Conte's clever tactical gambit. I'm following Italy closely now.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 17, 2016)

Did you see the headless chickens running around yesterday? The Wales v England game. I wound it on in the end. I was rooting for Wales and they unfortunately couldn't hold on.


----------



## muk (Jun 18, 2016)

Couldn't watch it unfortunately, but had to sit through Germany-Poland which was entirely boring. Wales v England must have been some game though. I hope Wales still progresses to the knockout rounds.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 18, 2016)

It was a poor game with very scrappy goals. The Welsh goal was a good strike but the goalkeeper made a bollocks of it and should have saved it. The two English goals were scrappy goal mouth affairs. They don't have any sign of real strike power at this point in the contest.


----------



## muk (Jun 19, 2016)

Sounds like very English goalkeeping. Somehow neither Germany nor Italy ever have that problem. So far I expected a bit more from England. I thought Hodgson did a good job a renewing the team and bringing in younger players. We'll see how far they can go.

None of the title contenders have impressed over both games so far. Germany looks bleak in comparison to their world cup team. Same problems in the striking area as England. Spain has had a scrappy first game, but an impressive second. Same with Belgium. Italy did better than expected, but is that enough to contend for the title? And France struggled to overcome two outsider teams. Looking forward to the game against Switzerland tonight.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 19, 2016)

Portugal. The evergreen prima dona under achievers of international football.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

Wow! Watching England run tirelessly and aimlessly around a football pitch for 90 minutes yesterday was like watching paint dry. Will tune in for the next paint drying day soon.


----------



## muk (Jun 21, 2016)

How did they manage to not score over the entire game? In hindsight, rotating six players was a bit much maybe? Wales on the other hand was very sharp.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 21, 2016)

This was always the issue before the tournament started. They don't have anyone that can score a goal unless its a goalmouth scramble from 3 feet away. Yes Wales played well against a donkey derby side. England as it turns out were one minute away from not qualifying out of the group stages. Lucky and unworthy atm.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2016)

Round of 16 Matches and Schedule. Go Iceland!  One of best days of football in a long time today.

http://www.espnfc.com/european-cham...hedule-when-and-where-are-the-games-in-france


----------



## Dean (Jun 22, 2016)

IRELAND 1 ITALY 0 that is all. D


----------



## Vin (Jun 23, 2016)

Dean said:


> IRELAND 1 ITALY 0 that is all. D



Very happy for Ireland, you guys have the best supporters. However, if Italy played with their first team...

My prediction is Croatia - Germany in the final.


----------



## ghostnote (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm not sure who will win this time. Italy has a strong team, Wales could come far too. I'd love to see Germany win, but they really have to find their rythm first. In the end I just want to see some great playing. Love the Irish fans BTW!


----------



## Dean (Jun 23, 2016)

Yeah, my wife is Italian and shes over there now,she watched the match and all they're talked about were the Irish fans,singing and making everyone laugh and smile..very proud of them all! That game was so exciting. Anyway with the 'Luck Of the Irish' you never know,..France Sunday!! D


----------



## muk (Jun 24, 2016)

Have you heard the icelandic commentator during the counter that lead to the 2:1? It is funny, but at the same time moving:



Iceland really presents itself in a very likeable way, both on and beside the pitch.
Croatia was a bit of a surprise to me, a very strong team. Against better judgement I hope switzerland can get past them, their side of the tableau is weaker than the other side. But first poland. Probably not the most exciting of games if you don't happen to support one of the sides. Odds are even, I'd say. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Nuno (Jun 27, 2016)

Now i understand why Portugal was not able to defeat Iceland


----------



## dannymc (Jun 27, 2016)

yeah absolute viking hero's. delighted for them 

i think England might be losing a prime minister and a national football coach all in the same week


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 27, 2016)

In other news, Argentina's national team lost Messi.

Congratulations to Chile on their second Copa America title.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 27, 2016)

muk said:


> Have you heard the icelandic commentator during the counter that lead to the 2:1? It is funny, but at the same time moving:



Hehehe Brexit number 2! Considering what the british establishment caused for damage to the people of Iceland in the aftermath of 2008, I imagine the motivation to kick out the brits could not have been any higher!

Oh, and interesting as well, on average, they earn in a year, what the brits earn in a week!
Most likeable team and fans of all, hope they win EM! UUUUUhhh!


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Is anyone surprised at the Iceland result?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 28, 2016)

Yes and no Baron. I expected England to play better, but perhaps some are right when they say too much money not enough passion or they just hated playing for the gaffer ?  But I think Iceland had a good plan and executed it well.

Still, way happy for those great chess players in Iceland.

Italia's tactical masterpiece was also a fun watch earlier in the day.



Baron Greuner said:


> Is anyone surprised at the Iceland result?


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Hopefully this will mean we can no longer play football in the European Championships and Premiere and other league football teams at club level, will now be reduced to holding two overseas players maximum.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 28, 2016)

I do not agree with the island mentality, but we can agree to disagree on that and not go too OT in this thread..



Baron Greuner said:


> Hopefully this will mean we can no longer play football in the European Championships and Premiere and other league football teams at club level, will now be reduced to holding two overseas players maximum.


----------



## JonFairhurst (Jun 28, 2016)

Clearly, England had too few players with names ending in "son."

ROSTER
1 GK Hannes Þór Halldórsson 27 April 1984 (age 32)
12 GK Ögmundur Kristinsson 19 June 1989 (age 27)
13 GK Ingvar Jónsson 18 October 1989 (age 26)
2 DF Birkir Már Sævarsson 11 November 1984 (age 31)
3 DF Haukur Heiðar Hauksson 1 September 1991 (age 24)
4 DF Hjörtur Hermannsson 8 February 1995 (age 21)
5 DF Sverrir Ingi Ingason 5 August 1993 (age 22)
6 DF Ragnar Sigurðsson 19 June 1986 (age 30)
14 DF Kári Árnason 13 October 1982 (age 33)
19 DF Hörður Björgvin Magnússon 11 February 1993 (age 23)
23 DF Ari Freyr Skúlason 14 May 1987 (age 29)
7 MF Jóhann Berg Guðmundsson 27 October 1990 (age 25)
8 MF Birkir Bjarnason 27 May 1988 (age 28)
10 MF Gylfi Þór Sigurðsson 8 September 1989 (age 26)
16 MF Rúnar Már Sigurjónsson 18 June 1990 (age 26)
17 MF Aron Gunnarsson 22 April 1989 (age 27)
18 MF Theódór Elmar Bjarnason 4 March 1987 (age 29)
20 MF Emil Hallfreðsson 29 June 1984 (age 31)
21 MF Arnór Ingvi Traustason 30 April 1993 (age 23)
9 FW Kolbeinn Sigþórsson 14 March 1990 (age 26)
11 FW Alfreð Finnbogason 1 February 1989 (age 27)
15 FW Jón Daði Böðvarsson 25 May 1992 (age 24)
22 FW Eiður Guðjohnsen 15 September 1978 (age 37)

Please explain to me how Eiður Guðjohnsen even made this team! (Given that he's 37.)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Jun 28, 2016)

Read my first post before the first England game started.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 30, 2016)

Euro's Quarterfinals Preview
https://www.theguardian.com/football/who-scored-blog/2016/jun/30/euro-2016-quarter-final-previews


----------



## Nuno (Jun 30, 2016)

Viva Portugal!

ps: i'm starting to believe that it is possible to be european champion without winning a game (in the regular time)


----------



## steinmann (Jun 30, 2016)

Nuno said:


> Viva Portugal!
> 
> ps: i'm starting to believe that it is possible to be european champion without winning a game (in the regular time)



Viva! Custou mas foi. 
Next game without William will be tough. Massive respect for Poland, they played a clean game.


----------



## muk (Jul 1, 2016)

The most exciting game for me will be on Saturday evening. I don't expect many goals, but a tactical showdown at it's best. The team that impressed me the most so far is Iceland. It's not the strongest team in the roster by any means, but so far they have made the most out of what they have at their disposal. Though I think that France eventually will progress, that's far from a given. Should be a tough one for them, even with their home advantage.


----------



## chrysshawk (Jul 2, 2016)

France should have an advantage over Iceland, considering it has a population 200 times as large as Iceland. And some might claim France has a climate more condusive for playing soccer than Iceland 
But Iceland really has a plan for what they are going to do and how to do it, France is more ambigous.
Like having 200 unorganized sample libraries vs 1 whose strengths you know in & out.
England clearly needs to work on their sample library organization. Maybe by completing the BML volumes 
Edit: And organizing the Sable volumes into Chamber strings might have been the first step in this process....!


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 3, 2016)

It was a bit of a Stalemate, but the PK's was worth it alone I thought. Too bad Gigi missed the last one.

Germany will be missing 4 players for the semi and Best XI Ramsey is out for Wales as well.




chrysshawk said:


> France should have an advantage over Iceland, considering it has a population 200 times as large as Iceland. And some might claim France has a climate more condusive for playing soccer than Iceland
> But Iceland really has a plan for what they are going to do and how to do it, France is more ambigous.
> Like having 200 unorganized sample libraries vs 1 whose strengths you know in & out.
> England clearly needs to work on their sample library organization. Maybe by completing the BML volumes
> Edit: And organizing the Sable volumes into Chamber strings might have been the first step in this process....!


----------



## Vin (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 7, 2016)

Congratulations France! Our team was not so lucky but at least they tried.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 7, 2016)

France was the best team today, congrats!


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 7, 2016)

Really exciting games this year.
Usually a % of games is exciting but there's literally a programs worth of highlights.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 9, 2016)

Was that a PK ? I think so.


----------



## muk (Jul 10, 2016)

The only real highlight this year was Shaqiri's sideways scissor-kick against Poland. On the other hand a team like Portugal made it to the finals with 5 (!) draws after 90 minutes, including against teams like Hungary, Austria, Iceland, Poland... They didn't win a single one of their group games. They only faced one team on their way to the final that you'd generally consider a strong one (Croatia). All in all I am quite underwhelmed with this EM.


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 10, 2016)

There have been some great highlights to this tournament. The stories of Iceland, Hungary, and Wales alone, the great Irish fans bringing sanity to supporters after the insanity of England, Russia, and Croatia, The Italian masterclass in defending, counter attack, and tactics, and one of the best matches I have ever seen in Hungary v Portugal.

Not sure if they will keep the 24 teams, I would like to see it. The World Cup in Russia in two years is going to be interesting to say the least.


----------



## steinmann (Jul 10, 2016)

muk said:


> The only real highlight this year was Shaqiri's sideways scissor-kick against Poland. On the other hand a team like Portugal made it to the finals with 5 (!) draws after 90 minutes, including against teams like Hungary, Austria, Iceland, Poland... They didn't win a single one of their group games. They only faced one team on their way to the final that you'd generally consider a strong one (Croatia). All in all I am quite underwhelmed with this EM.



I see what you mean, but are you sure Portugal's campaign was that easy? Iceland went on to become tournament sensation and beat England, Poland managed to get a 0-0 against Germany in the group stage and also beat Switzerland which is a fairly strong team, Wales beat Belgium 3-1 and played amazing football. 

On top of that there are three obvious penalties for Portugal that weren't awarded by the refs, one per game during the knockout stage and for the past 16 years Portugal has reached two Euro finals, two semi finals and add to that another presence in the quarter finals plus a World Cup semi final. The team has been consistently reaching advanced stages in these competitions.


----------



## Nuno (Jul 10, 2016)

Portugal!!!


----------



## muk (Jul 11, 2016)

Still I wouldn't consider Wales or Poland anywhere near the calibre of Germany, Spain, or Italy. Becoming third in a group with Austria, Hungary, and Iceland certainly isn't a huge achievement for one of the top teams in Europe. It is ironic, I think Portugal played very well in the past years, but ultimately never made it to the title. This year I found their game disappointing throughout, and now they made it. It is a deserved and long due title for Portugal, if more for their past performances than the ones in this tournament in my opinion.


----------



## steinmann (Jul 11, 2016)

muk said:


> Still I wouldn't consider Wales or Poland anywhere near the calibre of Germany, Spain, or Italy. Becoming third in a group with Austria, Hungary, and Iceland certainly isn't a huge achievement for one of the top teams in Europe. It is ironic, I think Portugal played very well in the past years, but ultimately never made it to the title. This year I found their game disappointing throughout, and now they made it. It is a deserved and long due title for Portugal, if more for their past performances than the ones in this tournament in my opinion.



True, but in the end, considering a short/knockout competition like this one, what is good football? Good football is any kind of football that doesn't give you an early ticket home. (Early meaning before the final). Ask any player and they would trade attractive football and an early elimination for functional football that results in long campaigns; I know what the answer would be. In the end these competitions are all about cold blood, fitness and organization, things of which we had more than enough. 

I can't avoid just adding one comment to Payet injuring Ronaldo on purpose in the beginning of the match. That was such a delicious detail, things with Portugal always have to be epic like that, having Ronaldo return injured to lift the trophy and giving the team the reason to unite even more and show that it could be done without CR7. Other than that France was a good adversary and has very good players and can be very optimistic for the future.


----------



## muk (Jul 11, 2016)

steinmann said:


> Payet injuring Ronaldo on purpose



Sure about that? It looked like an accident to me, I didn't see any intention to injure CR. It was just bad luck I would say.



steinmann said:


> Good football is any kind of football that doesn't give you an early ticket home.



To me it was surprising that the football Portugal played didn't do exactly that. They have such marvelous passers in their side, yet I didn't see any free flowing passing moves throughout the tournament. They have young and energetic midfielders, yet they always sat deep and didn't try to press. From the beginning I thought Santos didn't particularly cater his offensive tactics towards the strength of his side. In the end it didn't matter, as it was their defence that won them the tournament. That's why Ronaldo out didn't make much of a difference for the game. I guess Pepe out would have hurt Portugal much more at that stage.

As an aside, from my point of view you are mixing up good football with successful football. But I'm a bit of an idealist, so to me these two are not one and the same. But from a more pragmatic point of view I guess you could say that successful equals good.


----------



## Nuno (Jul 11, 2016)

muk said:


> Sure about that? It looked like an accident to me, I didn't see any intention to injure CR. It was just bad luck I would say.
> .



Go watch the replay in slow motion...


----------



## muk (Jul 11, 2016)

Nuno said:


> Go watch the replay in slow motion...



Done. I must say it looks much worse in slow motion. The ball is long gone. It is indeed a deliberate foul and a clear yellow card, if not red even.


----------

